# Warren, MI - ISO good/like new condition plow and 2 yard Vbox



## Glockshot73! (Jul 10, 2006)

Looking for a good-like new condition 9'2 Boss DXT preferably stainless with wings, Western Wideout XL and possibly a Western Prodigy. 2014 Ram 3500 truck mount and wiring a plus. Also looking for a good-like new stainless 2 yard vbox gas/electric or VBX spreader that will fit in a 6'8" bed. Pic is for attention and truck possible equipment will go on.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Might need to set your expectations for mid-November a bit lower


----------



## Glockshot73! (Jul 10, 2006)

Somtimes you get lucky after a storm like this. Someone finds out they dont have it in then


----------



## Glockshot73! (Jul 10, 2006)

Then again somtimes not haha


----------

